# ** GruvenParts.com Has 1.8T Billet Engine Goodies !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

I think I'm in love.:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts//Yarrowsport MKIV Golf/Jetta Rear Stress Bar *

We are helping Yarrowsport sell their popular MKIV rear stress bar for Golf and Jetta platforms. 

Stiffen up the flexible MKIV chassis with this proven rear stress bar from Yarrowsport and sold exclusively by GruvenParts.com! This bar is machined to the factory correct dimensions and installs easily with all hardware and instructions provided.

Fits all MK4 Golf and Jetta, R32 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! * 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N). 

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on! 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages* 

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *

They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free domestic shipping. 

Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 

We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any new suggestions for these cars ?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GRuvenParts.com Has NEW PARTS !!*

We are working on something for everyone, stay tuned, we have lots more in production.


*Finshed, Ready for Sale (Going onto site shortly)*

-- MK2 9A 1.8L/2.0 16V Lightweight Billet Crank Pulleys

--Corrado G60 Billet Lightweight Alternator Pulleys



* To Be Finished Soon 1-2 weeks *

-- Audi A4/S4 Billet Adjustable Upper Control Arms

-- R32 / TT Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links

-- MK2 / MK3 02A Side/Side trans cable repair blocks

-- Corrado rear deck lid billet linkages / cables - super trick !


Stay tuned for more !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *



* Genuine 3K Weave Carbon Fiber w/Adhesive Backing *

Looking for that trick custom upgrade to push your ride over the top at the shows?? Check out this R-E-A-L 3K Carbon Fiber Weave that we've put on an adhesive backing. We've also applied a clear coat to the Carbon to provide a deep gloss finish. Used for years in the aerospace industry, this genuine 3K carbon fiber with adhesive peel and stick backing adds strength and great looks to most any surface. Ships in (2) 10 inch x 20 inch .022 inch thick pieces. 

Sheets can be easily cut with sharp scissors or razors. Makes a great decorative upgrade to any surface. Sheets are fairly flexible and can be adhered to any complex contour without drastic impressions, inside/outside corners or rapidly changing surface features. High heat and low temperature applications should be avoided. Use only where typical plastic tapes would be used.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts are you guys interested in for these cars ??

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*www.GruvenParts.com* 

Please feel free to call or email with any questions regarding our products.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of cooling system upgrades for 1.8T, coming soon !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for a Monday!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* What's in Development Currently ?*

1. Audi A4 adjustable front upper control arms - pics will be posted shortly!

2. 02A side/side cable repair block

3. R32/TT front adjustable swaybar end links

4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels

5. Corrado stainless rear deck lid cables

Much more ... stay tuned 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Give us suggestions on parts you want made !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Give us suggestions on parts you want made !!


Billet dipstick sounds nice any eta?

Billet Thermostat housing by chance? 1.8t of course.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Both of those are a month out still. We're working on them though, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GRUVENPARTS.COM


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All the 1.8T Billet Lightweight pulleys are back in stock, ready to ship asap !!

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* The Control Arms and Sway End Links Are IN STOCK 10/5/2010 *

Sorry for the slight shipping delays, but we've built stock up and are ready to go. Call or email with any questions.

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

New parts updates?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New Parts Updates – 

A4 Front Upper Adjustable Control Arms – in testing now, should be ready very soon, I know Ive been saying that for a while. Perfection takes time … 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer: 

Follow our supercharger install thread, there will be an interesting twist at the end ... 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rts.com-Corrado-SLC-Supercharger-Build-Thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket* 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 and Audi Dipstick Handles!*

We’re all sick of popping the hood on our stylish VW’s and Audi’s only to find an engine compartment which looks like it might have digested a construction cone somewhere along the way. Now you can finally get rid of that hideous bright orange dipstick in favor of this billet aluminum version in a variety of colors and finishes. 

Fits all 98-07 New Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, 99-06 Audi A4 00-06 TT and is for use on cars with OEM dipstick P/N 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R)


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * What's in Development Currently ?*
> 
> 
> 4. VR6, 1.8T, 2.0 billet oil dipstick funnels
> ...




PLEASE start making these yesterday!

Any pics of the billet washer fluid cap anodized black?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont have pics posted of the black anodized washer caps, I will get some!

Here is more goodness for you 1.8T guys ... 



*Billet Audi TT Oil Cap Ring*

Dress up your 225 TT engine with this super highly polished oil cap ring which is precision machined from 6061-T651 aluminum. This piece is machined with 7 dimples and a TT logo, and is a quarter inch thick for added bling. 

Installs quickly with 3M double tape (not included). 

This product fits all 00-06 TT with 225 HP engine cover


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi TT Alarm Motion Sensor Cover Plate*

Dress up the interior of your Audi TT with this trick billet aluminum TT engraved alarm sensor cover from GruvenParts.com.

This product installs over your boring alarm sensor cover in the headliner of your TT and ads an instant engraved / brushed aluminum accent which matches the existing Audi cabin accents. 

An absolute must have for those seeking that extra interior bling! 

This product fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT with alarm motion sensor located by the reading lights (as shown in pic). Installs by simple application of 3M double side tape (not included).


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*
> 
> Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade.
> 
> This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


this should be included with purchase of control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Audi TT Alarm Motion Sensor Cover Plate*

Dress up the interior of your Audi TT with this trick billet aluminum TT engraved alarm sensor cover from GruvenParts.com.

This product installs over your boring alarm sensor cover in the headliner of your TT and ads an instant engraved / brushed aluminum accent which matches the existing Audi cabin accents. 

An absolute must have for those seeking that extra interior bling! 

This product fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT with alarm motion sensor located by the reading lights (as shown in pic). Installs by simple application of 3M double side tape (not included).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::biggrinsanta: :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel* 

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish. 

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

no Mk4 1.8T? :banghead:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its coming ... hopefully this week.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Its coming ... hopefully this week.


 It better be!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Get right on it, I will buy once they are available.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Finally. I asked around a long time ago, and someone said you guys might be doing them.:beer::thumbup: 

Also noticed you now have a billet dipstick handle as well. This would make a great package deal and you should sell these like crazy!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I need one of those mk4 dipsticks too. Been waiting forever!! :wave:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys we have the 1.8T billet funnels, we are waiting on web guy to upload the product page to site. 

If anyone wants to order ahead of time please just email and we can provide pics and details. 

The product page should be loaded by mid week. 

Thanks


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Guys we have the 1.8T billet funnels, we are waiting on web guy to upload the product page to site.
> 
> If anyone wants to order ahead of time please just email and we can provide pics and details.
> 
> ...


This is great news, i want one!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Just ordered off your site today :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Out of curiousity will the billet dipstick funnel work with a SEM intake manifold??? If so will be getting one:thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*larger intake manifolds*



One-Eight GTI said:


> Out of curiousity will the billet dipstick funnel work with a SEM intake manifold??? If so will be getting one:thumbup:


No not yet the SEM / APR & Dahlback are just to large I am curious what are the people doing when 

they put these larger intake manifolds on with the dipstick tube ???

These will work with the "cold gasket" for the intake manifold


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms* 

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The AMERICAN MADE racing heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. Finally, all parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution. 

We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We will have a complete billet dipstick to go with these slick 1.8T funnels listed on the site this week  

Stay tuned. :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*A4 / Passat 1.8T Billet Dipstick* 

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C) and fits the following vehicles : 

1996 - 2002 Audi A4/S4/Avant Quattro 1.8T (AEB) 
1998 – 2001 VW Passat 1.8T (AEB) 
1988 – 1992 Audi 80/90 
1982 – 1987 Audi 4000 
1987 – 1993 VW Fox 
1982 - 1985 VW Quantum 1.8L 

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness and lots more is on the way ! 

www.GruvenParts.com

*Our TT/R32 + A4/Passat Adjustable control arms are now available fully booted for extreme environments. *


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*



* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5823593C (1J5 823 593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0823593C (1J0 823 593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

For the mk4 1.8t dipstick tube you mention that we have to remove the OEM tube that is mounted into the engine. How do you do this safely? Does it unscrew? Do I pull on it with vice grips? .... Some advice would be cool.

Also, on a sidenote, the Billet dipstick is separate right?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

groggory said:


> For the mk4 1.8t dipstick tube you mention that we have to remove the OEM tube that is mounted into the engine. How do you do this safely? Does it unscrew? Do I pull on it with vice grips? .... Some advice would be cool.
> 
> Also, on a sidenote, the Billet dipstick is separate right?


The tube should just slide on and off. Are new the new billet dipsticks going to be available for mk4 1.8ts at all?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

nebio_b5 said:


> The tube should just slide on and off. Are new the new billet dipsticks going to be available for mk4 1.8ts at all?


You dont really need to remove the short/stub tube from the pan to install this, its just easier if you do. You can simply pull it up, its only held in with light press fit and o-ring.

We WILL be making complete billet dipsticks for 1.8t but for now we do have the dipstick handles which look really nice  :thumbup:

http://gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=399&category_id=60


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The billet dipstick just seems PERFECT for me because it has to free float in my car. I have an RMR intake mani and there is nothing to really secure the dipstick to (other than zip tieing it to my SAI hoses)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

groggory said:


> The billet dipstick just seems PERFECT for me because it has to free float in my car. I have an RMR intake mani and there is nothing to really secure the dipstick to (other than zip tieing it to my SAI hoses)


In stock ready to ship :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> In stock ready to ship :thumbup:


Just put an order in for one. I'll send some pics once it's installed.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

groggory said:


> Just put an order in for one. I'll send some pics once it's installed.


Already shipped thanks :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Lame,

urotuning is carrying your stuff and not even putting your name on it...just 'made in USA'

Get some credit and build your branding!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *A4 / Passat 1.8T Billet Dipstick*
> 
> *www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.
> 
> ...


Could you post up a pic of the area with the oil level marks?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll get them to snap a pic, its basically a metal cylindrical end with 2 hash marks machined in and a knurled area in between. It looks KILLER but dont grab this block of aluminum with engin hot or you will be like the villan in raiders of the lost ark opening scene (bar burns down, he tries to grab the medallion out of the fire, burns the emblem into his hand...anyways).

It looks pretty awesome, I promise you will like this part. Its way over designed but completely opposite of that sh!tty orange plastic that VW sticks in there... :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I'll get them to snap a pic, its basically a metal cylindrical end with 2 hash marks machined in and a knurled area in between. It looks KILLER but dont grab this block of aluminum with engin hot or you will be like the villan in raiders of the lost ark opening scene (bar burns down, he tries to grab the medallion out of the fire, burns the emblem into his hand...anyways).
> 
> It looks pretty awesome, I promise you will like this part. Its way over designed but completely opposite of that sh!tty orange plastic that VW sticks in there... :laugh:


I guess I could always take the ring part and dip it in some rubber-dip like I do on some tool handles. That'd look pretty nice plus make it a bit safer to handle on a hot engine.

I can't wait to get the new tube in. I'll be doing that Thursday I think.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

or just use a rag when you pull the dipstick out. You wont want to alter the machined finish of the billet handle when you see it, it looks amazing. This billet dipstick would look like original equipment in a Ferrari engine bay :beer:


----------



## turbavanttro (Mar 29, 2009)

props on all of the cool stuff you're offering! to me you are hitting a home run on just about every piece, very unique styling, top grade materials and workmanship. :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Holy [email protected] that was easy.

Pulled the orange dipstick off. Put the aluminum tube on. Took an ~12" length of 2x4 and rapped on it a few times with my hammer. Made sure it was on there good.

Then took a razor blade and shaved down the tip of the orange handle a little bit to make it fit. It's a very snug fit. It kind of 'pops' onto the aluminum tube now.

Everything's groovy. I'll be refilling the oil and firing it up today. So I'll tell you more then.

I'm definitely buying the billet dipstick to go with this...looks really slick!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

groggory said:


> Holy [email protected] that was easy.
> 
> Pulled the orange dipstick off. Put the aluminum tube on. Took an ~12" length of 2x4 and rapped on it a few times with my hammer. Made sure it was on there good.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Now lets see some install pics


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock ready to ship asap !! 


* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

I purchased the 1.8t billet dipstick handle and the set screw backed off that holds it on. Luckily I used epoxy to glue the handle onto the stick base. I wanted to know what size set screw you used so I can pick up a new one. Should maybe add the use of loc tite the instructions for those of us running stiff azz motor mounts . Thanks. I got the billet tube as well and they look awsome. A little picey but at least I know this ones no going to crack on me. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Sweet! Now lets see some install pics


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow that looks good. Unbreakable! :thumbup::thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are BACK IN STOCK!!*


* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined for quiet operation, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. All parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

My billet dipstick is on there nice and tight. Is it normal for it to be easy'ish for it to spin. It doesn't spin freely, but I can rotate it pretty easily. It won't come up though and doesn't leak, so no major design flaw. But just wanted to make sure that this is expected operation.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep thats fine. Now show us all install pics please  :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I did. Look at post 77


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lookin good :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These pulleys are in stock ready to ship asap :beer:



*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined for quiet operation, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. All parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys would make some tubular LCA for the MKIV/R32/TT Chassis and a few other more "motorsport" style parts that are of less daily driven use. Like solid alum subframe and haldex frame mounts? I am in the Atl so bringing you things is easy. 

In the process of building an R18 track/rally style hill climb car


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> I was wondering if you guys would make some tubular LCA for the MKIV/R32/TT Chassis and a few other more "motorsport" style parts that are of less daily driven use. Like solid alum subframe and haldex frame mounts? I am in the Atl so bringing you things is easy.
> 
> In the process of building an R18 track/rally style hill climb car


What's the benefit of tubular LCA's?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

spherical bearings  and other adjustability


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We are looking at that. We are starting with front adjustable swaybar end linkages and will get to the front adjustable lower control arms. It is a big project on that car!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet parts ! :beer:




GruvenParts.com said:


> *These are BACK IN STOCK!!*
> 
> 
> * A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet dipsticks, hood pulls, and everything else we have for these great engines !! :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms*

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms 

BY FAR – THE BEST VALUE IN ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS ON THE MARKET !* 

You asked GruvenParts.com for affordable, bulletproof, and fully rebuildable Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms and we have delivered! 

Just like the GruvenParts.com popular TT/R32 rear adjustable control arms, we designed these based on years of fabricating rock crawler suspension systems for racers and weekend warriors alike. They are made from a special aircraft grade of 4130 chrominum-molybdenum alloy and then powder coated in high gloss black for maximum durability. The heim joints are CAD plated, PTFE lined for quiet operation, and can be ordered with dust boots all around for those planning to re-enact a Grouppe B Ralley race. All parts are fully rebuildable. 

Don’t waste your hard earned money with the over-priced competitor versions. The quality and performance of the GruvenParts.com adjustable upper control arms are second to none! 

These come as a set of 4 and fit the following models : 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer: 

Guys, the GB has ended on these control arms, however, we can always start another  

 
* A4/B5 Front Adjustable Control Arms* 

*Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/RS6 and VW Passat B5 Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms* 

Audi A4/S4/RS4 – 1996-2008 (B5, B6, B7, C5) 
Audi A6/RS6 (incl. AllRoad) - 1998-2004 
VW Passat - 1998-2005 

This product replaces OEM Part Numbers 8E0-407-505C, 8E0-407-505A, 8E0-407-506C, 8E0-407-506A, 8E0-407-509C, 8E0-407-509A, 8E0-407-510A (and possibly others). (8E0407505C, 8E0407505A, 8E0407506C, 8E0407506A, 8E0407509C, 8E0407509A, 8E0407510A) 


For 10 orders, we can offer price of $409.99, please note this INCLUDES the racing grade dust boots to protect the heims. 

If you want in on the GB, email or post up here your contact details. 

Thanks! 

[email protected] 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best control arms on the market !




GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

are you guys gonna come out with something new for 1.8T.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let me know what parts you want for 1.8T. We have the billet lightweight pulley kits, billet dipstick + tube, billet hood pulls, rear stress brace. Always need to come out with more, give us suggestions 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

What about some billet interior parts, we don't always have to upgrade to higher level OEM parts.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

forcedfed said:


> What about some billet interior parts, we don't always have to upgrade to higher level OEM parts.


They already make some. What specifically do you have in mind?


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

If I could have figured that out, I would be selling it and be a competitor to GRUVENparts. I dont have time


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

how about this piece of s**t ? :banghead:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

alexutzzzu1 said:


> how about this piece of s**t ? :banghead:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

White Jetta said:


>


Who makes that?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

groggory said:


> Who makes that?


Ina


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

White Jetta said:


> Ina


Oh cool, I thought they only rigged it up with all the dash an fittings.

Neat!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I made my own way cheaper.

Sent from a phone.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> I made my own way cheaper.
> 
> Sent from a phone.


Care to elaborate? Or just tease us?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just teasing is so much easier. I will take pictures in a bit.

2 pieces of pipe, a flat plate, weld on barbs from summit racing. Its not as sexy but cost me less than $40 in parts.

Little welder time, 5mins on a mill for an o-ring groove and to make the holes for the flanges and done.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Let me know if you cannot get them from INA, if not we can look at making them.

We have all the engineering done (you can even see a 3D CAD model on our home page). We honestly could not find many people interested in having us make it so we didnt continue with it. The INA part looks very nice so if they have it handled then :thumbup: to them !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Is that INA piece a drop in replacement for the stock piece? I see that INA piece has what looks to be a dash AN fitting on the back. I thought the stocker used spring clamps on all sides


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*A4 / Passat 1.8T Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces OEM part number 053-115-611C (053115611C) and fits the following vehicles : 

1996 - 2002 Audi A4/S4/Avant Quattro 1.8T (AEB) 
1998 – 2001 VW Passat 1.8T (AEB) 
1988 – 1992 Audi 80/90 
1982 – 1987 Audi 4000 
1987 – 1993 VW Fox 
1982 - 1985 VW Quantum 1.8L

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These parts are in stock, ready to ship!!

:thumbup:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*water pipe 4 point*



what about making one of these?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> what about making one of these?


What he said, with and without provisions for the top nipple to the coolant bottle.


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

any word if the billet dipstick funnel/handle fits with SEM?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont think the billet dipsticks fit the SEM. Those dips exactly replace the OEM dipstick and funnels.

What would be fair price for you guys on that 1.8T 4 y pipe ? IE, what would you be willing to pay? Please post up.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

groggory said:


> Who makes that?


 We have these now in stock, please email directly for information on it. It has not yet been added to our site but will be in near future.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> What would be fair price for you guys on that 1.8T 4 y pipe ? IE, what would you be willing to pay? Please post up.





GruvenParts.com said:


> We have these now in stock, please email directly for information on it. It has not yet been added to our site but will be in near future.


 Are you stocking the Ina, Jrm or your own design of coolant flange? For a billet y pipe I would pay 120+ it I could eliminate the top nipple to the coolant bottle.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the INA version here. We can make the 4Y with a modular design so you can block off what is not needed. I am meeting with engineering today and will discuss that 1. All drawings are done for it, we just never really found anyone interested in them.


----------



## nofearhawk (Aug 6, 2010)

Are the coolant flanges compatible with 06a, AMB longitudinal motors?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I had to ship back the INA version, it did not fit correctly. They are apparently making 1 that will fit without so many modifcations. I will report back when I hear more details. Sorry for the false alarm, I was told we had a part that would work well and that was not the case.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Placed an order for a dipstick!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I have the INA version here. We can make the 4Y with a modular design so you can block off what is not needed. I am meeting with engineering today and will discuss that 1. All drawings are done for it, we just never really found anyone interested in them.


Any more info or photos and pricing of coolant flanges you can put together. PM me or post either way very interested in what you can offer...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Dont have any new info yet, let me check status and find out whats going on with that program.

If you are a 1.8T owner and are interested in this coolant flange made from aluminum, please email or post here. The cost would likely be $150 unless we can do a large run. Please post or email if interested.


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

you have email to - [email protected]


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


>


I would like to still see one of these. JRM makes billet coolant flanges but the more options the better. In to see what you can do for sure.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

You should Like us on Facebook, click link in sig. 

We are working on that same exact part for VR6, the 1.8T version is just smaller. We plan to do both and are working on fixtures now.


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

GruvenParts.com said:


> You should Like us on Facebook, click link in sig.
> 
> We are working on that same exact part for VR6, the 1.8T version is just smaller. We plan to do both and are working on fixtures now.


I liked you! Now respond to my email 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All emails replied to. Thanks for all suggestions please keep them coming :beer:


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! * 

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation. 

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*A4, A6, Passat Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4, A6, and VW Passat!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F) and P/N 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M).

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi A4, A6, or VW Passat only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F) and P/N 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M).

This product fits the following vehicles :


Audi A4 1996 thru 2005 1.8, 1.8T, 2.8L including Quattro

Audi A6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad


Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> what about making one of these?





Dameon said:


> With and without provisions for the top nipple to the coolant bottle.


*ahem


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

How much are people willing to pay for that 4 Y ? 

Please post up. We can make it but it will not be cheap. Please give me a price point to strive for and we can see what will be done ... 

:beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I was actually looking to doing a one off with a local shop, cause mine started leaking. I was thinking of starting with round stock which could be turned to -AN or "flared" edge ends. And then just tapping two holes for either NPT or -AN boss fittings, but just thinking about it now they should probably be welded. Probably wouldn't look that prettiest but would get the job done.  

I feel something like that would go for at 70 :sly:. That does seem a little cheap though.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

woodywoods86 said:


> I was actually looking to doing a one off with a local shop, cause mine started leaking. I was thinking of starting with round stock which could be turned to -AN or "flared" edge ends. And then just tapping two holes for either NPT or -AN boss fittings, but just thinking about it now they should probably be welded. Probably wouldn't look that prettiest but would get the job done.
> 
> I feel something like that would go for at 70 :sly:. That does seem a little cheap though.


 This is a complicated piece with lots of angles, numerous welds, and numerous CNC bits all put together. 

I'd pay $125 for such a piece. 

I also think it should come in two configurations... 

1) OEM style flanges 

2) AN male on all ports (of appropriate size)


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> This is a complicated piece with lots of angles, numerous welds, and numerous CNC bits all put together.
> 
> I'd pay $125 for such a piece.
> 
> ...


 I guess that is fair for a "nice" billet/weld. I feel like you could cut out alot of the complexity of the piece though. Unless it was VWs intention to control flow by using that particular shape. 

Wish I still had access solidworks  and CNC/machining equipment.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the idea of a billet piece that is thread to accept AN or hose barb fittings that would work something like the JRM coolant flange. That way you could run it oem with the hose barbs or if you are running all AN that could be an option as well. I would be willing to pay up to $125 for a quality product.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

woodywoods86 said:


> I guess that is fair for a "nice" billet/weld. I feel like you could cut out alot of the complexity of the piece though. Unless it was VWs intention to control flow by using that particular shape.
> 
> Wish I still had access solidworks  and CNC/machining equipment.


 The oem drop in billet version needs those angles because of the oem hoses. The oem hoses kink when they bend... So you need the flanges to do the work.

An -AN replacement could be simpler though because AN hose can bend


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> The oem drop in billet version needs those angles because of the oem hoses. The oem hoses kink when they bend... So you need the flanges to do the work.
> 
> An -AN replacement could be simpler though because AN hose can bend


 Agreed... 

I guess I am speaking too much from a modified point of view. As I no longer have OEM hoses. 
I like the -AN idea as I am already rockin several billet coolant pieces so being able to go full AN would be sickkkkk! 

Greg actually do you know anyone who still sales billet pieces to replace the flared connectors on the radiator, I could have sworn I saw some at one point. can't find them now though.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

You want to connect -AN to the stock radiator?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> You want to connect -AN to the stock radiator?


 Yeah just like with the heater core fitting.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

woodywoods86 said:


> Yeah just like with the heater core fitting.


 JRM use to make them, but for some reason they have been pulled from their site for some time. They may still make them.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK let me get pricing for the OEM configuration, billet. I will also figure out -AN config. 

Please post the AN sizes you want on each, just copy the picture and label and repost the pic so we are all clear. 

This is a 4 axis CNC part so its going to take the expensive machine (and the expensive programmer). I will get the cost on batch of 20, you guys can then decide. Thanks for all input here.


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

I will def be in for one of these.. Would there be an opinion to have them made with out the smaller top nipple for those with out the coolant ball?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yellow>-16 
Red >-6 
Green>-4 or -6 and people could just use a transition. 

Honestly the AN concept seem more and more unfeasible. More likely then not people wanting -AN design are running customs lines. I can't imagine anyone with the same custom line setup, therefore developing a modular design for Custom guys may not be worth the effort. 

Also the -AN is looking to being bulky with zero aesthetics...  pause I just had an epiphony I will be back!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

:sly: 

No scale sorry, not an option in paint


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I think the AN piece needs a mockup personally. 

If someone is going to go AN on this piece I question the need for those weird angles at all.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well if you can wait to Feburary I should have something in the works for AN setup. 

As for the OEM piece I think Gruven could make killing providing a replacement for the stock plastic piece.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Woody your design is actually what they were planning on from get go, except with threaded male nipples. We can make it such that one could use threaded nipples, or AN adapters. 

Good input guys, let me get exact pricing shortly.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

In for pricing :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We can do the part for close to $100.

Which fittings do you want to be thread in and which can be solid/welded ?

Or would you want all fittings to be screw in so they could be made for either NPT or AN ? Either way we can get this for about $100.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I personally would like to see an all threaded peice. With NPT port for the top and bottom smaller fittings and -16AN for the larger fittings. Kinda give the end use customization options. Either way I like the price point


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Ditto

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Someone post a good pic of the plastic version installed in the engine bay.

Will it kink the hoses if the following is true :

1. 2 larger outlets are 5/8" longer
2. bottom outlet is .15" longer
3. top small outlet is .3" longer ?

This is to use off the shelf fittings. If any of this is not acceptable, we can machine our own fittings but cost may increase slightly. If we can get away with this set up and not kink the hoses, we got it.

Input greatly appreciated.

:beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Someone post a good pic of the plastic version installed in the engine bay.
> 
> Will it kink the hoses if the following is true :
> 
> ...


The stock hoses fit that piece pretty dang perfectly. I am pretty sure if you change the installed dimensions you will kink the main radiator hose. The upper nipple is way more flexible and I'm not worried about that fitting perfectly.

I would redesign the overall shape so that the finished size (w/ fittings installed) ends up being factory size.

And I agree, off the shelf fittings would be the way to go.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

As close to the OEM fitting would be nice but I don't think that the dimension increases you noted are to much of an issue. You could make up the difference by trimming the hoses.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Or, could you just slide the hoses onto the fittings 5/8" farther? Or are the hoses flared at the ends? It is just the actual hose portion of the nipple length that is a bit too long.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pic of what I have going on...

Actually, Would there be any consequences to capping the bottom port? :sly:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

woodywoods86 said:


> Pic of what I have going on...
> 
> Actually, Would there be any consequences to capping the bottom port? :sly:


Bottom port goes to oil cooler


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> Bottom port goes to oil cooler


Oh yeahhhhh! hahaha :screwy: I forgot that is why I routed it to the hard line. Done capping it off!

I guess I could have just looked at the Diagram in the FAQs  Thanks Greg.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

This is in works, stay tuned for pricing info and availability date. Also working now on few other parts in this coolant sys.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Still in works guys, we have a great design now, I will post pics.


We are making the similar VR6 version right now and will be machining the 1.8T soon. I will post some CAD pics. :beer:


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

estimated or goal for releasing anything?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

February for this product, its going to be perfect trust me 

But its taking use of the 4 axis CNC to do it properly and that machine is running around the clock on aerospace stuff. I will try to get it in there sooner but Feb is realistic at current production level.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Tensioners are now back in stock, all of this is ready to ship asap 






*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for 1.8T parts!

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Alright y'all, chime in here. 

This is what the proposed 1.8T billet 4Y rad hose flange will look like.










this is ready to go on the CNC mill, we just need to make sure you guys want this.

It will replace OEM p/n 1J0-121-087C (1JO121087C).

This will be made with a 6061-T651 aluminum main body with 4 threaded NPT holes. You will be able to delete any or all of the nipples for whatever reason you chose (NPT plugs not included).

The main body will be machined aluminum. The 2 smaller nipples will be chrome. The 2 larger nipples anodized black. I realize this is not ideal but this is whats available for fittings. The fittings themselves will not be visable on your car since they will be under the hoses anyways.

The cost for this is looking like $115.00 ea, since the fittings alone are $50.

Please post here if you are in, we will be taking pre-orders for this part. Right now, this is #1 in line on the mill so I have to act quick if we are going to make it.

A lot of you have expressed interest in the part. I have done all the engineering and the CNC shop is ready to begin programming. I just need to ensure you guys want to buy at this price. 

Please provide feedback :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Put me down for one


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in for one as well.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

#3

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wherre is this piece going

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I want one of these.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Wherre is this piece going
> 
> Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


Upper Radiator


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please help spread the word, we need to start making this thing this week or another job will pass it on the open CNC.

Please post if you want this billet upper rad 4 Y.

:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Please help spread the word, we need to start making this thing this week or another job will pass it on the open CNC.
> 
> Please post if you want this billet upper rad 4 Y.
> 
> :thumbup:


Tip, as an advertiser you can have a thread stickied.

Go make a dedicated group buy thread and I'll sticky it at the top of the forum for a week or two to maximize exposure.

Also, cross posting in the forced induction, mk4, b5, b6, tt forums may help.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will do that today, thanks.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Im interested in one also


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tell me where to send the money!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys I have posted a new thread to sticky so we can get some more interested parties for the billet 1.8T 4Y flange.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Post-if-interested-!&p=80778220#post80778220

I have recorded all those who have already stated interest, please help spread the word to get a few more going.

We will begin machining next week if we can get a few more people to commit.

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for best looking / performing pulley kit out there for 1.8T !!!






GruvenParts.com said:


> Tensioners are now back in stock, all of this is ready to ship asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

those coolant flanges look good, when are they going to be ready ? 
hope they arnt all spoken for. 


just because you asked for product suggestions: 
id be interted in seeing if you guys woudl make a billet brace for a o2J Diff. I dont even know if such product exist, but the diff and case flex, if we had somehting to brace it i dont think as many 02js would be dead. 

available else were: 
Billet canisters/containers/boxes. 
i would like to see something made with canister options. for power steering, Coolant, washer fluid and maybe even a smaller one for brake fluid. 
(i think it would be cool if you could by a holder for the canister, either a folder that holds, 1, 2 or 3. and you would order the kind of canisters you would use for it. and have that set up for different mountings spots in the bay.) i dunno im thinking out loud. 

i like your c pillar brace, have you guys considerd other bracings for underneath the car, aside from regular sway bars ? what i would like to see reallly bad for the mk4 is an aftermarket subframe. either mk5 style or tubular, i have a subframe brace on mine atm and its a big improvement.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Vap Motorsports makes a Brace for the o2j's. 

Gruven Keep up the good work!



1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> those coolant flanges look good, when are they going to be ready ?
> hope they arnt all spoken for.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Vap motorsports makes a pinion brace ..









Are you looking for a brace like this that goes around the case it self ..


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

i knew of the pinion brace. 

and yes that brace in the secound picture is great. i was thinking along the same lines, iv seen slow mo of the diff and case flexing. and that brace wuold eliminate it. 

is the second one avaible to the public ?


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

That I made myself out of steal using a plasma cutter then welded the two ears on..took alil bit of time but in all was not bad.. So far it has been on te trans with 8-10k miles ..

Is this a video u seen of the case flex?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm on my blackberry atm, but I can find the video when I get home.
I really like that brace, u wouldn't have a scimatic or something drawn up for it with dimensions would you? 

Something I just thought about on the discussion of 02js, in europe they also have a 6 speed 02j.
Could you guys make a different transcover (over by 5th). Over there they take the end cover off the 6 speed to swap on the 5 speed. The reason build this would be to hold more trans fluid, help keep everything cool and lubricated.


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to look you are the second person to ask this today.


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in for two.


----------



## jetta021.8t (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't want to get in the middle of this thread here .. So if u guys want just PM me .


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> Tensioners are now back in stock, all of this is ready to ship asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet parts :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting will be supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports will be sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. 

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING PRE-ORDER STATUS** *
Please click here for all info : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...com-1.8T-Billet-4Y-Thread-Post-if-interested-!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

One hour BUMP! 

So excited for this part.


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

would it be possible for you guys to make a billet quick desconect radiator AN coupler for those of us that want to get red of the oem hoses and run our own -16AN instead









pic for reference.
stollen fom ecs site


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Probably, if anyone else wants such a thing let me know via email. :thumbup:


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Probably, if anyone else wants such a thing let me know via email. :thumbup:


Will do Thanks! at least now I know that there is hope


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

whats the ETA of the billet dipstick and funnel?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

billet dip/funnels should be back in stock by end of April, I will update the site.

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!* 

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! * 

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch. 

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting will be supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports will be sized as follows : 

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN 
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN 
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. 

* This Part Fits* : 
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types : 
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU 

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!* 

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** * 
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part. 

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING PRE-ORDER STATUS** * 
Please click here for all info : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...com-1.8T-Billet-4Y-Thread-Post-if-interested-!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!* 

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! * 

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet 4Y !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

FYI - We are building the MK4 version soon, too. More details will be posted on the site, facebook, and Vortex.

**** NEW PRODUCT RELEASE NOTICE ****









* GruvenParts.com is Building MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps !!*
MK4 coming soon, too !

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

*MK2/MK3 Billet Strut Caps*

These parts will be machined from 6061-T651 and sold in sets of 2. They will have a machined finish (the red picture is just to see it against the CAD screen background), however we can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 

These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts will be specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

Please check the site under MK2 Engine and MK3 Engine sections soon, as we will update pics and add the product page soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Saturday Morning Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------

